
MacOS Sierra 10.12.2 removes battery life remaining indicator - usaphp
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/12/13/macos-sierra-10-12-2-battery-life-indicator/
======
xd1936
Apple releases laptop with mysteriously hit-and-miss battery reviews, then
with the next OS X update, removes this. Interesting timing.

~~~
Corrado
Yea, the next update will remove the 16GB RAM limitation - it just won't
report how much memory you have. :( This is truly disappointing and not
something that I would expect from Apple. It's not as if the remaining battery
life was every 100% accurate; most people realized that it was an estimate and
just used it as a guideline. But when Apple comes out and says that battery
life is X and people are measuring battery life at X-n, that is a problem.

It's as if Apple is blaming the user for using applications that dare to use
energy. It reminds me of how Windows NT 4.01 was C2 secure, as long as you
didn't plug in the network cable. :face+palm:

------
usaphp
This is ridiculous, rather than fixing a broken algorithm calculating that
time they removed the feature completely. There are lot of situations when I
would need time remaining value.

